# mIRC on DHCP Enabled LAN?!?



## GameAddict (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi,

Can anyone help me with running mIRC (www.mirc.com) over a DHCP Enabled Windows 2000 LAN? No settings are required for browsers (such as proxy, firewall, port etc.) to connect Internet. But for mIRC the connection times out  . Any possible remedies? 

Bye!

GameAddict


----------



## Deep (Jul 29, 2004)

hmm i am also on DHCP..
my public IP changes everytime i connect to the net..

till now i havent faced any problems 

are you behind any firewall or proxy ? that might be creating problems..

Deep


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 30, 2004)

*MIRC on DHCP enabled LAN?*

Hi Deep,

Can you please tell me your mIRC settings or pass me the mirc.ini file to gamerz-nospam(at)rediffmail.com? I coonect Y! messenger by enabling "Firewall with Proxy" option. any ideas?

ByE!

GA


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 30, 2004)

*Sorry it is "Firewall with No Proxies" in Y! Msgnr.*

Subject line says it all.


----------



## Deep (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Sorry it is "Firewall with No Proxies" in Y! Msgnr.*



			
				GameAddict said:
			
		

> Subject line says it all.



well i havent done any special setting in my mirc but you can check this option in MIRC..

tools - options - Connect > Firewall

in Firewall support Select Both and in Protocol Select Socks4 

give it a try and see..
or may be you can search MIRC forums also (*trout.snt.utwente.nl/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php)

Deep


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Done it!*

Hi all,

Was able to run mIRC with Firewall as "None" and port at 80. It works!

Bye!

GA


----------

